# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  ¿Cómo cerrar la venta, si el cliente ya está interesado?

## Dinasti2

*Hola les quiero hablar de los problemas que tenia con mis vendedores, porque siempre que tenían la venta en sus manos la perdían, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos para que me dieran tips de cómo ayudarlos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página web en donde me daban varios tips te como poder vender cuando el cliente está interesado en tu producto. Si eres un nuevo vendedor o dueño, vean la siguiente página para que les ayude a cerrar las ventas:* Capacitación Práctica | Estrategias de cierre de ventas 4 | Capacitación PrácticaTemas similares: AgroFórum ya está inscrito en el RNP como proveedor de bienes y servicios Cómo saber que la fruta está madura y lista para comerse Artículo: Cusco está perdiendo liderazgo como productor de café y cacao QUE ES EL SISTEMA HACCP EN UN MOLINO DE ARROZ Y COMO ESTA IMPLEMENTADO Venta de carne de cerdo ya se está recuperando, afirma ministro Leyton

----------

